# Innerhalb einer Property auf eine andere verlinken?



## DefconDev (9. Jul 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist es möglich ohne Framework innerhalb einer Properties-File auf eine andere zu verlinken:

zentral.properties
meineIP="192.168.1.1"


andereProp.properties
meineIP=${zentral.properties.meineIP}

Wenn es keine Lösung dazu gibt. Gibt es dann eine Alternative, ggf. auch mit Framework?


----------



## mrBrown (9. Jul 2019)

Ohne extra Library dafür wird das nicht gehen.

Bei Frameworks dürfte vermutlich Spring das unterstützen, aber sich nur für das schöne Parsen von Properties ein Framework and Bein binden?


----------



## DefconDev (9. Jul 2019)

Vielleicht hast du eine andere Idee.
Wir haben für einige Module die per Maven gebaut werden jeweils 3-4 Properties-Files(verwendet als Profil in der POM). Debug, Prod, Default und Stage, als Beispiel. In den meisten steht exakt das selbe , manchmal minimale Abweichungen. Das ist gerade etwas nervig zu refactoren. Da hat sich z.B. eine E-Mail-Adresse verändert und ich darf in ca. 30 Properties nur diese eine Adresse ändern.

Daher kam mir die Idee eine zentrale Property-File zu erstellen. Spring ist im Projekt enthalten, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das nur mit Spring Boot geht. Das bedeutet dann wieder, weitere Abhängigkeiten. Darauf wollte ich verzichten.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Jul 2019)

Maven... http://maven.apache.org/plugins/maven-resources-plugin/examples/filter.html sollte funktionieren.


----------

